# Baby born to Heroin Addicted Mother



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

Just wanted some info if possible from anyone who has adopted a baby or child who was born to a herion addicted mother to find out how they have progressed and if they have experienced any long term problems from this?  I have looked at internet for information but can't find an awful lot that is helpful.  Alot talk about what happens after the baby is born but not the long term prognosis or effects.  Any information would be really helpful as we are considering a baby with this type of background.  
Many thanks
L x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi LL

Baaf have a book on this.

Long term prognosis is very difficult to predict as it's unlikely BM used one substance only so studies are hard to get conclusive info. If you can get a meet with medical advisor they'll tell you more about what studies have shown and if there's any other info that helps ie was it isolated incidents, methadone use, overdoses, when in pregnancy was it used. Any evidence of alcohol/other substance misuse. Why was BM abusing drugs is undiagnosed MH issues.

Short of time just now but if you pm I'll send u links of good research areas x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

bless you for opening your heart to this little one hope it all works out


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have direct experience of adopting a child in this situation, however I have twice taught children born to heroin addicts. Both were around 5/6 years old when I know them and presented with very challenging behaviour needing 1:1 support in school, both were very impulsive and didn't respond to the usual systems of consequences etc. They also both had varying degrees of learning difficulties. I have always been very interested in the extent to which they were each affected by the heroin, however over the last year as I have travelled my 'adoption journey' I have been staggered by how much they each fit the FASD descriptors. I am sure heroin has an impact itself, but I would recommend that you contact the FASDtrust and do research into that as I think it is likely that birth mum will also have been drinking.

Most notably, I found both girls incredibly lovable - of all the children I have taught they are two that I will never forget and often think of, hoping that their stories have had happy endings. I found that I felt a strong connection with them, and that memory has definitely played a part in me deciding to adopt a child with FASD. Feel free to pm me if you want to ask any other questions.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I have two children and their birth Mum is a heroin addict. 

Her heroin use when pregnant with my daughter was low and only during the first trimester, after which she was on a low dose methadone programme and attended all her drug testing, so we know she didn't use heroin at all for the second and third trimester of her pregnancy.

When pregnant with my son she was using heroin heavily, along with various other drugs the extent of which is not known.  She almost certainly also drank.  My son was born addicted to heroin.  His behaviour is difficult, he has extreme tantrums, he is on the active side and I would not be entirely surprised if he were diagnosed with ADHD in the future.  I am told none of these things are uncommon in children born addicted to heroin.  However while he is and always has been developmentally a little behind in some areas, I tend to attribute that more to disruption and loss than to drug use, as he is alert, inquisitive, and starting to show signs of being quite bright.  It's impossible to say what behaviours are attributable to drug use and what behaviours are attributable to other factors, but my feeling is yes, there has been some impact on brain development, but that we're managing it.

When we were considering whether to have Bladelet placed we were told that the best possible scenario for a drug addicted baby is that they're born full term, with a good birth weight and more especially normal head circumference as small, premature heroin addicted babies are thought to have higher risk long term, but no-one ever actually showed us any hard data on that one.

My daughter seems to be completely unaffected by drugs or alcohol, but on the flip side birth Mum got to take her home, and that did far more damage in the long term than drug abuse appears to have done to our son, or so we think!

All the best whatever you decide,

Wyxie xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Our Pixie was NAS. The long term effects seem to be a bit unclear because, as everyone has said, there is usually a cocktail of things taken. Hair strand test in our son's case revealed cocaine, cannabis and heroin and methadone. Despite her claims to have just relapsed in the eighth month of pregnancy she was using for months (word to the wise, if they don't do the test, the reports etc. will be reliant on bm's word about the extent of use). No mention of alcohol but I cannot imagine if she said yes to the above she would have turned down a drink!

Studies show a connection between in utero narcotic use and ADHD, speech and language delay, LDs and behavioural issues. However, one study I read which compared outcomes of children who stayed with birth family and those who were adopted showed the latter did better, suggesting the difficulties of the first group might be linked to issues around the chaotic lifestyle within the birth family's home. In addition, our son's medical advisor highlighted that sometimes birth mum's use of drugs could be a way of self medicating due to things like undiagnosed ADHD or ASD, so issues faced by children in these circumstances could actually have a genetic component.

As for our Pixie, he was a normal birth weight and head circumference (if anything a bit chunk!) and his signs of withdrawal at birth were on the mild scale, he was not treated with methadone. He went straight from hospital to a very good foster carer where he stayed until coming home to us at eight months. He is now 20 months and we have had no issues to date. He is very, very active and I could see ADHD in his future. That said, he just seems on the active side of "normal" for his age. For example, although active and with a short attention span, he does have periods of intense concentration which is about where he should be. In terms of speech he as at the low end of normal for his age which is probably unsurprising given he is so focussed on the physical. So all good which could be his stable (comparatively) start, genetics, luck, the fact he was so young when he came home.

I don't think that means we are out of the woods, I think school will be very revealing in terms of whether anything is going on with him. He is awesome and the most lovable squidgy bubba ever so we will face anything with him.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw lovely post Barbados Girl  


kj x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! I just went into his room and kissed his little face all over because I love him so much, sometimes it just gets you like that!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our ds was born to a heroin addict. She also used other drugs and alcohol right throu her pregnancy.


He had had drug withdrawal at birth and was on medication due to withdrawal for the first 6 months of his little life.


They didn't know long term what effect this may have on him, but he is hitting all his targets and excedding in some areas.


They only thing we have noticed, he doesn't need that much sleep and is very very active. As Wyxie said I wouldn't be surprised if ds gets diagnosed with ADHD when he is older.


He also has bad eczma and asthma which was not on his CPR as he hadn't been diagnosed at that time. He was only home two weeks when he had his first asthma attack at 10 months.


He is hard work running around and making sure he always has something to do, but we wouldn't be without him for the world as he is our world.


Good luck x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't have stays other than experience via work. 
One girl had an eye issue, that meant by the time she would have been eight she'd only be able to see via a small needle prick size hole. 
All had varying degrees of sen/delayed development and the boys all had ADHD. 
When I worked with prisoners , large numbers of those were ex drug addict babies.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, your replies have been extremely helpful.

There is nothing too worrying in the paperwork. Baby was out of hospital after 4 days then straight to FC and is doing well at the moment but who knows what the future holds.

Hoping to meet baby's SW soon to ask questions. Going into this with eyes open and digging for info. Still early days. 

Really appreciate the time and effort you have taken to provide me with info on your experiences.

L x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi

I just wanted to say that one person's experience will never entirely reflect yours.

It is definitely not a given that babies born to drug addicts will all end up in prisons!  There are so many variables, each child is unique and every outcome is unique.  

There are many unknowns but one absolute certainty, that you can make such a massive difference to this little baby.

Take your time.  Do your own research and good luck!
X


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi. both my LO's were born to heroine addicted BM (and indeed BF) - long history of drug use mainly heroine but other drugs as well.  Failed all drug tests yet by some miracle neither child born with withdrawal symptoms and neither needed treatment.  Both low birth weight, eldest premature. Eldest is in school and shows no signs of any issue relating to drug use.  She is keeping up with her peers despite the added issue of being the youngest in her class.  She can have bad days but they are few and far between and I firmly believe are due to what she endured before removal and not drugs.  She eats and sleeps well - her concentration level is a little behind the rest of her year but I think that is in part due to being the youngest in her year. Youngest is very active but not worryingly so, her concentration is great and she is an incredibly bright little girl.  Sleeps well but is a fussy eater (fingers  crossed that's just her age) They are both happy, loving LO's who have a great zest for life. They are forming friendship circles in school and nursery. I know I can't predict what the future will bring but so far there are no signs of any of drug related issue. X


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you Bulmer. Your experiences and everyone's posts have really helped.

My gut is saying this is right for us.

We have LO's SW over Tuesday evening so I guess that will be the 1st big hurdle for us  Hoping she likes us and feels we have the experience to deal with potential issues in the furture. Fingers crossed 

L x


----------

